# GIMP - Tutorials und Foren?



## man man (30. März 2004)

Ich habe mal die Seiten hier durchgeschaut und habe keine Tutorials oder spezielle Foren gefunden. Warum das eigentlich nicht? Ich finde GIMP ist eine der besten alternativen zu Photoshop. Da könnte man doch mal ein Forum aufmachen oder nicht? Eventuell wäre ich sogar bereit eine kleine Einführung und später vielleicht auch Tutorials zu schreiben.
Kennt Ihr sonst vielleicht Seiten, welche GIMP zum Thema haben und sogar Tutorials beinhalten?

ES LEBE DIE FREEWARE!


----------



## Little-Lilly (31. März 2004)

Oh ja, das fände ich auch sehr gut. Da die neue Version von Gimp inzwischen auch in der Lage ist, mit CMYK klar zu kommen, denke ich, man sollte es als "gleichwertiges" Grafik-Programm (was sogar noch Freeware ist und Linux und Win kompatibel!) sehen. Ok, es ähnelt Photoshop sehr, aber für jemanden, der sich mit Photoshop nicht auskennt, ist es doch schwerer, so einige Wege und Lösungen zu finden, wenn man nicht weiss, wo man was findet.

Ich habe mich mal auf die Suche gemacht und habe bissl was gefunden, womit man arbeiten kann. Vielleicht kriegen wir hier ja eine schöne Sammlung zusammen oder eine eigene Area  


Basic Gimp Tutorial 

Gimp Workshop - Bild-Erzeugung 

Pro-Linux - Gimp Workshop


----------



## fluessig (31. März 2004)

Auf der Win GIMP Seite sind auch ein paar Tutorials - leider sind die meisten gerade nicht wählbar.
Aber das geht zum Beispiel
Feuertutorial


----------

